# How do you get a stuck battery out of a mini-mag?



## york2 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just picked up an old mini-mag at my folk's house and the batteries had leaked. How do you get the stuck battery out of it without damaging the body? The battery is stuck by the head and I have tried banging the body, and using a screwdriver to unstick it.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 12, 2006)

have you tried spraying some WD40 inside, to see if it will loosen the battery.

regards.

John.


----------



## spacetroll (Oct 12, 2006)

Throw it away and buy a Fenix L2P that will NEVER fail on you!

Hows that guys?


----------



## york2 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses. I'll try the WD40 first and if that doesn't work, I may keep the usable parts for spares, then buy something new.


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 12, 2006)

If you have to pitch it, you may want to consider the new Mini Mag 3AA LED, it seems to be getting a whole lot of positive talk for an inexpensive and easy to acquire light.


----------



## etc (Oct 12, 2006)

I had that exact situation with a 4D MagLite, It spent a winter in the trunk of a vehicle, unused.

I beat it on the ground and eventually they came out.

But the body was ruined.

So was the insides.

So was the focusing. 

I am going to do a Nite Ize conversion, since it costs so little


----------



## fnmag (Oct 12, 2006)

Get some 99% pure pork lard and heat it to 178 F and then pour it all around the battery and wait for it to run down between the battery and the body. This should release the batteries grip on the tube. Oh, and welcome to CPF.


----------



## MarNav1 (Oct 12, 2006)

You can drill it out if your careful. Use a 1/8 bit and take your time, drill several holes
until most of the center is loose and then use a punch or screwdriver for the rest.
Shouldn't take too long, remember to mark your drill bit so you don't drill to far. I've
done this several times and it usually work's well, just be patient and take your time.
If it doesn't work a new LED minimag............


----------



## Somy Nex (Oct 12, 2006)

chances are the inside will be ruined if the acid's gone out enough to jam the batteries in. same thing happened before to me. even if you get it out, you'll find patches on the inside corroded, making it hard to insert new batteries even if you got the old ones out.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 12, 2006)

I had the same problem with a Mini-Mag five years ago. I contacted Maglite via e-mail, and they informed me that they have contracts with Duracell, Eveready, and Ray-o-Vac and would warranty the light if one of those brands caused the damage. I mailed it back to Maglite and they shipped me a new one at no charge. If you can identify the battery, Maglite should take care of it for you.


----------



## etc (Oct 12, 2006)

I learned a lesson from my experience with leaking 4D:

1) Do not leave Lights in your vehicle for the entire winter

2) Do not leave cells in any flashlight for a long time, especially if you don't use it. Take them out. 

3) If they leak and stay there for a long time, especially doing the freeze/defrost cycles, it's probably ruined, although you can beat on the 
ground and get the cells out. I ruined the thread doing that. Then it's truly a lite you can toss in the back of the pickup truck or give someone truly desperate.

4) All brands leak under these misused conditions. All sizes leak too.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I guess sucking it out would be a bad idea... How about drilling a hole in it and using a corkscrew?


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2006)

unscrew the tailcap, take off the bezel, temporarily remove the "do not remove cap under the bulb....then push down with something blunt on the inner plastic [bulb holder]


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 12, 2006)

york2 said:


> I just picked up an old mini-mag at my folk's house and the batteries had leaked. How do you get the stuck battery out of it without damaging the body? The battery is stuck by the head and I have tried banging the body, and using a screwdriver to unstick it.



I once got a freebie Minimag with leaked batteries stuck inside. I removed the plastic thing on the top that says "DO NOT REMOVE". Soaked the thing in a bucket of warm water, then I punched out the batteries with a dowel. 

I got the batteries out, but I couldn't get the plastic parts from the head back together correctly so I threw it out. A new Minimag is about $10, so anymore effort is not worthwhile. 

Throw it out and get a new Minimag or pay some more and get a Minimag *LED*. The 2AA if you want something closer in size to original Minimag. The 3AA if you want something REALLY bright (for someone used to regular Minimag...), but awekwardly long.


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 12, 2006)

You beat me to the punch... I was going to say "Scrap it and buy a light that is worth the effort" LOL





spacetroll said:


> Throw it away and buy a Fenix L2P that will NEVER fail on you!
> 
> Hows that guys?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 13, 2006)

spacetroll said:


> Throw it away and buy a Fenix L2P that will NEVER fail on you!
> 
> Hows that guys?



If he wants to pay $45 shipped for an L2T or an L2P when he can get a 3AA Mini MagLED for $20 or 2AA MiniMag LED for $24.


----------



## bjn70 (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw off the front end of the light, salvage the bezel, reflector, switch and tailcap for spare parts, throw away the rest, then buy a new MM.

You can try soaking and pushing out the internals with a dowel, but if that doesn't work then it isn't worth the effort to salvage it when you consider how inexpensive a new one is.


----------



## yellow (Oct 13, 2006)

put it into the freezer over night. If lucky enough, this might press the batt a bit and/or loosen the mess inside.
Let it come to temperature (or better heat it with a hair dryer).
Try to get it out now (beat it into a not too hard surface like wood not to damage the body or, finally, remove the "do not remove" plastic and try to push out)

the idea of th 2aa-mag-led has been mentionned, but I would also get a fenix (I have both Magleds, and dont like them). 
L2T / L2S if You want 2 levels (imho everything else than 2 levels at least makes no sense), or L2P and do the "head mod" for YOUR version of the low level


----------



## dperreno (Oct 13, 2006)

I had the same problem. I found a long wood screw that could reach the battery (an eye bolt would work even better) and then drilled a hole in the end of the battery to screw into. Using a pair of vice grips on the screw, I was able to twist the battery out of the flashlight. Actually, I twisted the battery out of it's wrapper, as it was the wrapping that was stuck to the inside of the flashlight. After thoroughly cleaning the inside of the flashlight, I found that new batteries would not fit as the inside wall was slightly corroded, so I used a dremel to grind the surface back down.

Good luck!


----------



## download (Oct 13, 2006)

It happened to me so many years ago.
I pushed a tight fit battery into minimag, it stuck.
A permanent marker pen "tail" glued the end of battery with crazy AA glue.
Then turn the marker pen slowly, not pull. It worked in this case.


----------



## strat1080 (Oct 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *spacetroll*
> _Throw it away and buy a Fenix L2P that will NEVER fail on you!
> 
> Hows that guys?_


 
How does the brand of the flashlight have anything to do with batteries leaking? Just because its a Fenix does that mean that alkaline batteries won't leak in it? Alkaline batteries will leak and bulge no matter what brand of flashlight they are in. It says right there in the Mag's instructions to not leave batteries in the light for extended periods of time. If its necessary to leave the batteries in the light it says to inspect the light every 3 months for signs of leakage.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 14, 2008)

*How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

I have a Mini Maglite that had a AA leak inside. The inside is coated with something. I tried to wash it with water and wipe the inside with Q-tips. But the gunk is hard.

Any suggestions on how to clean the leaked battery shXt out?


----------



## VegasF6 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

You are gonna have a heck of a time with that 
I can't remember, can you remove the head and tail cap on it to just get down to a battery tube? I had a larger mag with batteries stuck in it and after several days work I finally got them out. I used spray on battery cleaner that is sold at auto parts stores to neutralize battery acid on car batteries. Soften it up real good and push a wad of steel wool through with a pencil or something. Then I cleaned it with soap and water and blew it out with compressed air.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

I was able to disassemble the light. So I have the bare barrel. I may have to go get a steel wool bottle cleaner.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



ltiu said:


> Any suggestions on how to clean the leaked battery shXt out?


Wrap some sandpaper around a pencil and rub the gunk away. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## kitelights (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

Contact the battery manufacturer and tell them what happened. They'll have you send the light back with the batteries and they'll repair, replace, or reimburse you.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



kitelights said:


> Contact the battery manufacturer and tell them what happened. They'll have you send the light back with the batteries and they'll repair, replace, or reimburse you.


 
Just curious:

If I intentionally drained the batteries till they are dead, then they leaked, is that still covered under the battery manufacturer's warranty?

I notice that if you have two identical batteries (both brand new, same voltage, same brand, same type) in a 2x AA light. Then drain these till they are dead, one of the two will hit 0v sooner than the other. I have seen this time and time again, although I only got leaked on this one time.


----------



## MorePower (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



VegasF6 said:


> You are gonna have a heck of a time with that
> I can't remember, can you remove the head and tail cap on it to just get down to a battery tube? I had a larger mag with batteries stuck in it and after several days work I finally got them out. I used spray on battery cleaner that is sold at auto parts stores to neutralize battery acid on car batteries. Soften it up real good and push a wad of steel wool through with a pencil or something. Then I cleaned it with soap and water and blew it out with compressed air.



Alkaline batteries don't contain acid (hence the name "alkaline"). You'd have been better off using vinegar to neutralize any leakage from them.

Once alkaline battery leakage is dry, it's pretty much no longer reactive anyway, as it has reacts with carbon dioxide in the air and turned into potassium carbonate, rather than potassium hydroxide.


----------



## kitelights (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



ltiu said:


> Just curious:
> 
> If I intentionally drained the batteries till they are dead, then they leaked, is that still covered under the battery manufacturer's warranty?
> 
> I notice that if you have two identical batteries (both brand new, same voltage, same brand, same type) in a 2x AA light. Then drain these till they are dead, one of the two will hit 0v sooner than the other. I have seen this time and time again, although I only got leaked on this one time.


I don't think that there's a way for the manufacturer to determine that, so they probably wouldn't know the difference. Better said, there are many less than knowledgeable consumers that drain cells both knowingly and unknowingly and I believe that they would be covered.

I'm curious as to why you would knowingly subject your lights to conditions that you know are likely to damage them, in which case I would say, "Let your conscience be your guide."

The warranty is there to instill confidence in the quality of Brand X cells. If the cells fail and damage your appliance, they will repair or replace it. If you knowingly abuse cells and/or push them past their known limits, then IMO, it's a scam to expect the manufacturer to pay for your mistake (or ignorance).


----------



## VegasF6 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



MorePower said:


> Alkaline batteries don't contain acid (hence the name "alkaline"). You'd have been better off using vinegar to neutralize any leakage from them.
> 
> Once alkaline battery leakage is dry, it's pretty much no longer reactive anyway, as it has reacts with carbon dioxide in the air and turned into potassium carbonate, rather than potassium hydroxide.


 
Huh, you learn something new everyday. But it worked. I drove a 3 inch gold deck screw into the bottom of the batt and pulled it out. The spray softened up the heat shrink and the top and bottom caps of the batteries pulled apart. I would hit it in the morning, and get one out when I got home from work, then do another one the next day.

It wasn't me that left them in there by the way


----------



## 9volt (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

I've used Coke to clean battery gunk off of car batteries, it might work on your light to.


----------



## NeonLights (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

I've had the same thing happen to 3 or 4 MiniMags over the years. Most of the time I just trashed them because they were basic black ones that can be bought new for $8 at Wallyworld. I did have one of the rarer colors get damaged a year or two ago, and decided to try and clean it up. After getting the bad batteries out (took awhile), I used a brake cylinder hone (about $5 at an autoparts store) attached to a drill to clean it up inside. Worked very well, and I'm still using it


----------



## eFxA2C (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

my minimag stopped working after it leaked. i dont kno why =[
but i emailed duracell and they sent me 30 bucks. 
i still want to salvage my minimag tho


----------



## kavvika (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

eFxA2C: What e-mail address did you use? I need to contact them about my Dad's old-style Maglite that fails to function anymore after their batteries leaked in it.


----------



## eFxA2C (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

i sent an email thru proctor and gamble canada so it would be different.
probably something like this for you 
http://pggillette.custhelp.com/cgi-..._alp.php?p_pv=1.333&p_prods=333&prod_lvl1=333


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*



9volt said:


> I've used Coke to clean battery gunk off of car batteries, it might work on your light to.



Wasn't that myth busted on Mythbusters?


----------



## GrnXnham (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: How to clean Mini Maglite with leaked battery shXt inside?*

It's just a mini-mag.

Throw it away and buy a new one!


----------



## rokchucker (Jun 18, 2009)

*mini maglite 2AA led problem*

A few months ago, I purchased a mini maglite LED 2AA flashlight, it got displaced in my garage and I finally found it today, it wouldn't turn on, it appears the batteries leaked and corroded inside the barrel. I got the bottom battery to come out, but the second battery is stuck and won't come out. I can't figure out how to remove the led unit so I could drive the battery out with a dowel. Anyone know how to remove the led bulb unit from the barrel?
I contacted maglite and they told me sorry, but it's duracell's problem not ours.....

Last maglite I will EVER buy...

please any ideas welcome.


----------



## csshih (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

Duracell will send a check to cover the cost of the maglite, give them a email.it is indeed the problem of the battery , not maglite. Alkalines are very prone to leakage, I suggest you go to nimh


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

Never leave Duracells in a mini-maglite for more than about 24 hours. I've had that happen to both my maglites, and I spent 3-4 hours fixing them, and now, the one I have the nite-ize LED upgrade in takes a few on-off twists to be able to turn it on now.

I've never had that problem with the Solitaire, or my D cell mag lite, so I think its only the AA's that have that problem, oddly.

For future reference, try Energizer. I haven't tried those yet, because the only batteries my parents get are Duracells, so I just take the batteries out after each use.

As the voltage nears 1 volt, you'll have to take em out any time you're done using em, even if its for 20 minutes. Once they reach 1 volt, the LED upgrade considers em dead, but you can still use a joule thief with them, to milk every last bit you can out of them. (I still havent been able to make the coil yet. Every attempt wouldnt work, because the guy didn't say the size, or the microhenry's the coil makes/uses/whatever the term is)

~Brian


----------



## GPB (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

So your Duracell batteries leaked and ruined your Maglite, and you'll never buy another Maglite again !?!? Your grudge should be with Duracell not Mag.


----------



## sabre7 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*



GPB said:


> So your Duracell batteries leaked and ruined your Maglite, and you'll never buy another Maglite again !?!? Your grudge should be with Duracell not Mag.



A new one- mags make batteries leak!!


----------



## BigWaffles (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*



rokchucker said:


> Last maglite I will EVER buy...


 
So if someone runs into your Chevy and wrecks it you'd blame Chevy and not buy another one? As suggested, try a better battery setup.


C.P.T.


----------



## bladerunner (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

Send the light with batteries back to Duracell. They will write you a check. This happened to me using Rayovacs. It happens....


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

I have had a half dozen AA MAG's and have never had a leak in any of them. Some have been left unused for over a year with batts in them and never found them to leak.


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

I have had several failures in different lights with the Energizer batteries. Not too often with duracells. Unless I leave the batteries out in the cold in a light. Some of the off brands (Radio Shack, etc) leak if you look at them crosseyed. 

This is only with the AA types. They seem to be prone to do this. And once a battery has leaked, there is a chance another will unless the battery tube is cleaned up extremely well.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

ALL Alkalines leak, fact of life


----------



## Big_Ed (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

Like everyone else here has said, it's the batteries fault, not the Mag's fault. Send it back to Duracell, and they'll take care of it.


----------



## TrainCop (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

I'm coming in late on this thread to ask if anyone knows if the "+ end" of a Mini Mag can be removed without damage, to drive leaked batteries out the other end. One of mine, my former every-day-carry light, quit working. I thought the batteries had just dropped below what the Nite Ize LED wanted to see for voltage, but when the tailcap (Nite Ize push button) wouldn't come off without the use of pliers, I had an idea what I was going to find. :sigh:
The head unscrewed much more easily than the tailcap did. I disassembled it to one level below the lamp holder, but still can't see the battery. Didn't want to be beatin' on it and doing any further damage.

I'd at least like to find out what brand of batteries were in it, and see if the manufacturer will "make good" on them. One thought I had was to see if some WD-40 would penetrate enough to let them slide out the way they went in, or with a little "persuasion" if the lamp end can be made accessible.
Another possibility might be to drive a long drywall screw into the battery that's visible from the tailcap end, and see if it can be pulled out, with or without the WD-40. Just wanted to check with you guys and see if you think that would be a dumb idea.


----------



## ryan162 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*



Nimravus said:


> I have had a half dozen AA MAG's and have never had a leak in any of them. Some have been left unused for over a year with batts in them and never found them to leak.



same here. in fact some were left for years. guess we've been lucky


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

It's not the fault of the flashlight that alkaline batteries leaked. That would be like having the fridge break and placing the blame on the spoiled milk. Anyone try lithium primaries in these? Thinking of tossing mine behind the truck's seat for the winter.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

Energizer Lithium (L91) primary cells work GREAT in Mini-MagLED 2AA lights.

:twothumbs


Plus, they are happy in COLD weather, and they NEVER leak !

:kiss:
_


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: mini maglite 2AA led problem*

alkalines :shakehead

you're lucky you learned your lesson with a minimag and not a more expensive light.

get a set of eneloop rechargeables and/or use lithium batteries.

...try sending your light to duracell, like bladerunner suggested; or at least contact them and see what they say.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 6, 2011)

I searched and searched for a lost MiniMag. I finally found it, but to my dismay the alkalines inside spewed their guts.

I called the battery manufacturer and patiently explained the situation to them, and they are cutting me a check and sending new cells.

I already knew this, and had I not temporarily lost the light (put it in a _really_ safe place), I would have removed the cells for storage. 

Moral of the Story?

1) Don't leaves alkalines in lights unless you check them once a month
2) Remember what brand cells they were so you can call the manufacturer if something unfortunate does occur


----------



## RCM (Oct 6, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I searched and searched for a lost MiniMag. I finally found it, but to my dismay the alkalines inside spewed their guts.
> 
> I called the battery manufacturer and patiently explained the situation to them, and they are cutting me a check and sending new cells.
> 
> ...


 
I think it should be, don't use alkalines in lights at all!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 6, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I searched and searched for a lost MiniMag. I finally found it, but to my dismay the alkalines inside spewed their guts.
> 
> I called the battery manufacturer and patiently explained the situation to them, and they are cutting me a check and sending new cells.
> 
> ...


Even once a month doesn't prevent damage but it would most likely prevent stuckage. I have had cells that I checked and a month later they had spewed big time and I had to almost use a slide hammer to remove them.


----------



## Tiggercat (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a Mini with a stuck battery about a month ago. I got it out (of my system) by throwing it away and buying something better. :devil:


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 9, 2011)

*AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

Before I start, I know, I know, alkaline batteries. Anyway, I have 2 mini maglite aluminum lights that have 2 AA alkaline batteries corroded inside them. Can I get the batteries out and still use the light? Is the light toast? How should I go about getting the batteries out of the tube? I tried everything I know to get them out, to no avail. Any help appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ragweed (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

If they are name brand batteries like Energizer, Duracell etc...send them in & they will fix or replace your lights.


----------



## nbp (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but if you're in the USA, minimags are cheap enough I'd throw them out and buy new ones. It's barely worth your time.


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

I used a drill and drilled out the old batt last time that happened. Then took the whole light apart, used a wooden dowel as a punch and beat the old battery out. Then I wrapped the drill bit in a rag and polished out all of the battery acid.


----------



## 45/70 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

Unscrew the head and remove it. With the tailcap also removed, repeatedly drop the light (while still holding it loosely in your hand) tail first onto a 2x4 or some other piece of hard (not soft, like particle board) wood that you don't mind if it gets chewed up. This should eventually loosen the cells up so you can get them out. It may take a while and you may have to really fling it down, but It's always worked for me, although it's been a long time since I had cells corroded/stuck in a light.

Dave


----------



## hopkins (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

If possible remove the head and tail and submerge the tube with stuck leaky AA's into a plastic bowl
of vinegar (acid) to help melt the alkaline chemicals , then use a wooden dowel and hammer to pound them out.


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*



ragweed said:


> If they are name brand batteries like Energizer, Duracell etc...send them in & they will fix or replace your lights.



I have Duracell batteries in there. I did not know that. Thank you



nbp said:


> I don't know where you live, but if you're in the USA, minimags are cheap enough I'd throw them out and buy new ones. It's barely worth your time.



I am in the USA. They are cheap, but I just thought I'd try and see if I could save them.



bnemmie said:


> I used a drill and drilled out the old batt last time that happened. Then took the whole light apart, used a wooden dowel as a punch and beat the old battery out. Then I wrapped the drill bit in a rag and polished out all of the battery acid.



I tried to drill a hole in the battery, but I did not know if it was dangerous. I did not want it to blow up or something. If I can get the batteries out, I'll try this Thanks.



45/70 said:


> Unscrew the head and remove it. With the tailcap also removed, repeatedly drop the light (while still holding it loosely in your hand) tail first onto a 2x4 or some other piece of hard (not soft, like particle board) wood that you don't mind if it gets chewed up. This should eventually loosen the cells up so you can get them out. It may take a while and you may have to really fling it down, but It's always worked for me, although it's been a long time since I had cells corroded/stuck in a light.Dave



Thank you. I will attempt this next. 



hopkins said:


> If possible remove the head and tail and submerge the tube with stuck leaky AA's into a plastic bowl
> of vinegar (acid) to help melt the alkaline chemicals , then use a wooden dowel and hammer to pound them out.



Thank you for the help!


----------



## Haloman87 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

hello, yeah i just fixed a friend of mines mini mag with a stuck battery and stuck tail cap.
Please note that i did this after reading forum posts on CPF and finding out what worked for others. I ended up cutting the tailcap with a hacksaw. i carefully and with great patience drilled out what was left of the cap and then drilled the battery with 3/8in drill bit. lots of vinegar, be it apple cider or white vinegar works good, but don't leave vinegar in flashlight for more than 5 minutes soaking. CLR works also but can be harsh on the aluminum if left too long in flashlight. i used the bang flashlight on somehing hard method once i thought the vinegar had done it's job. rinse with water. i scrubbed the inside of the tube with an old toothbrush soaked in vinegar. A replacement tailcap found on ebay for 5-6 dollars and some hoppes no. 9 oil on the threads and good as new. 

Good luck to others with the same problem 
Do the research then fix it


----------



## jladams97 (Jul 23, 2013)

This thread is old but I just found it and it seems to me someone else with this issue might find it in the future as well so I'm going to post my experience here. I agree with those who have suggested removing the "Do Not Remove" part and then pushing the part underneath it. My Mini Maglite had a corroded battery stuck in it and what I was able to do is remove the bulb cap, remove the bulb, and then remove the plastic part underneath that says "Do Not Remove" (incidentally, the way I removed it is by just pulling it straight out). Once that was out, I was able to push down hard on the part underneath and it then pushed the corroded battery out (I used a screwdriver for this). I had worked on the battery from the other side and maybe that loosened it up but the key point is that it didn't come out until I was able to push from the top and I wasn't able to do that until I removed the "Do Not Remove" part. When you first get that "Do Not Remove" part off, you'll see that the part underneath has a silver metal tab on it; when you push this part in order to push the battery, it may come out the other side with the battery and if it does, this silver metal tab may pop off. In my case, this happened and at first I didn't realize it and so when I put the Mini back together, it wouldn't work. I looked at my other Mini and saw the issue (the metal tab was missing on the one that wouldn't work) and I searched around and fortunately I was able to find the silver metal tab and I was able to put it back where it belonged and have the flashlight start functioning again. So if the metal tab does pop off, it shouldn't be a big deal to put it back where it goes when you're putting the flashlight back together--but just make sure you don't lose it!

Speaking of putting the flashlight back together: I think it will be pretty obvious how you put all this back together but just in case, I'll explain it here. You're going to first need to clean out the inside of the flashlight shaft and remove any corrosion or battery labels that are there. Then you put that part I mentioned above back in; you'll of course need to have that silver metal tab in its proper place. It can be a little tricky to get that part in place but keep working at it and you'll get it. Then you need something to push that part to the top of the tube; I recommend just using the batteries with a little extra pressure from your little finger. Once you have that part held to the top of the tube, take the "Do Not Remove" part and press it back into place. Then put the bulb back in. Then screw the cap back on. Finally, Then screw the bottom back onto the flashlight (you could do this before putting on the "Do Not Remove" part and it would give you good pressure for the part at the top of the tube, but I prefer to use my finger for better pressure) and your flashlight should be working properly!


----------



## Poppy (Jul 23, 2013)

jladams97,
Welcome to cpf.
Nice instructional first post. Good job! 

Because you posted this, the thread became active again, and I happened to read through it.
Personally I have only had one flashlight ruined by batteries, I don't know if they were alkalines, or standard zinc/carbon, but it got me thinking. A baking soda/ water mixture is often recommended for car battery terminals, I wonder if it would work on leaked alkaline batteries.


----------



## T45 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hydrogen Peroxide. Get the strongest mixture you can, check for a 90% mix at some Beauty Supply Warehouse nearby. You want better than the 50% that is sold at most drug stores. Find a suitable container to prevent spills. Submerge flashlight into Hydrogen Peroxide or pour it down the battery tube. Wait. The chemical reaction will dissolve the leaking battery goo. Push out leaking batteries with a pen or dowel rod, almost anything thing thin and long will do. As noted above, the battery tube may be so corroded, it will be useless. Plan B: Send to Maglite for free repair. Most likely they will just replace the light.


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2013)

Umm, I think your decimals are in the wrong places. 50% H2O2 is a very strong oxidizer and damages skin quickly (I know from experience) and is not sold in stores (used in laboratories and industrial settings) and 90% is concentrated enough to use as rocket propellant. Guaranteed not to be at any store you go to. Consumer grade H2O2 is 3-6%.


----------



## T45 (Jul 25, 2013)

You are quite correct! Here is a link to the SUMMATION of leaking battery threads found on CPF, courtesy of Norm: https://www.google.com/search?q=leaking+alkaline+batterie&sitesearch=www.candlepowerforums.com


----------



## CMIH (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

I tried the suggestion solution of soaking the tube in vinegar for a few days. I don't recommend it. The vinegar ended up corroding the metal in the "switch assembly", so even after I eventually removed the batteries the flashlight would not work. Here's how it went:

I soaked the thing for several days, checking it each day and working with a small screwdriver to try to scrape away the "gunk" so the batteries would come out. Eventually, the end of the battery came off, then the interior of the battery begin to disintegrate (the vinegar turning brown). Still, i could not get the battery out. Finally, after putting a lot of pressure on the top of the tube (after having removed the "upper insulator" (see here for schematic and part names)) the batteries slid out. When I put everything back together the flashlight wouldn't work. I noticed the tiny pieces of metal in the switch assembly looked corroded, and while messing with the pieces the bottom part simply broke. 

If I had it to do over again, I think I'd try the suggestion to use a drill. There's a YouTube video (not mine) on how to do it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

I successfully removed burst/stuck AAs from a maglite using a woodscrew first _gently_ hammered and then screwed into the base of a cell and pulled out using pliers.
The second cell was tricky to get moving, but dribbling a little oil into the body after the first cell was removed and giving it a few impacts helped - I fixed a block of wood into a vice, and then pulled the pliers along the wood, causing the end of the maglite to impact the end of the piece of wood.


----------



## uk_caver (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

The above was some years ago, and was (I think) with Duracells.

Coincidentally, yesterday I got given an AA maglite with a stuck corroded cell which was a little harder to remove - couldn't hammer a screw into it, so drilled a pilot hole for the screw but even drilling was tough - with a Dremel and a 2mm bit, I got through the bottom but I think I pushed the dimple from the center of the base into the cell, which then sat on the end of the drill and spun on the cell contents.
With a bigger drill and a 3mm bit, I had to push pretty hard (hard enough to push the drill back into the chuck twice) before breaking the resistance (or pushing the dimple out of the way) but once I screwed the screw into the hole the cell came out reasonably easily, leaving its wrapper inside.
Luckily it was only the bottom cell stuck.

The cell was an Energiser. Apparently the torch 'was working a few months ago' when tested by turning it on.
I don't know the precise date, but judging from the Energizer 'history of the battery' ( http://www.energizer.com/learning-center/Pages/battery-history.aspx ) it seems like the kind they were making from 1995 to 1997 with the test strip, so I can't _really_ blame Energizer for this one if it was likely ~15 years out of date.

The end cap/spring is somewhat corroded, but I'm planning on modding the light to LED anyway, so I have to replace that with a switch cap.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: AA Batteries corroded in Mini Maglite tube*

Thanks for the updates. I still have 2 mini mag lites that have batteries stuck in them. I was a little afraid to drill into the batteries, but after hearing this, I will try again this week.


----------



## einhorn (Nov 26, 2014)

*Mini Maglite-stuck battery*

The top battery at the bulb end is well and truly stuck. Has anyone got any advice of how I can release it please, tried everything?
Cheers


----------



## Norm (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Mini Maglite-stuck battery*

Some reading for you.

Norm


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Mini Maglite-stuck battery*

This was a pretty good read on how to get stuck batteries out of a Maglite. I stopped using my older Energizers (besides having to charge them more often and the minimag itself draws quite a bit of power) on my 2AA minimag because they would often get stuck. Think it was because the batteries swelled up a bit but i cleaned the inside of the light and it was far easier to get the batteries in and out. Besides not using Alkalines in flashlights anymore unless they are stored separate from the light i enjoy NiMH technology and Eneloops make it a more practical choice to use.


----------

